# Speicherproblem bei Webanwendung mit Hibernate und Stuts



## anja2006 (14. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben eine Webanwendung mit Hibernate und Stuts am laufen.
Das Problem: Pro Aufruf wird Speicher benutzt, der danach nciht mehr vollständig freigegeben wird.
Auch bei einem Session-Time-Out wird nicht der komplette Speicher freigegeben.

Wir haben schon versucht mit Hprof mehr rauszubekommen, hat aber auch nicht viel gebracht.

Hat jemand ein paar Tips?

Grüße
Anja


----------



## HLX (14. Dez 2006)

Verwendest du prepared statement pooling?


----------



## anja2006 (14. Dez 2006)

ja verwenden wir


----------



## HLX (14. Dez 2006)

Also, da kann man ja nur raten. Gibt der Profiler keine genaueren Informationen, wo der Speicher verbraucht wird?

Meist liegt´s doch irgendwo an der Anwendung - was passiert beim Session-Timeout? Werden wirklich alle Ressourcen wieder freigegeben? Verschlechtert sich die Speichersituation über einen längeren Zeitraum kontinuierlich oder sind auch zwischenzeitlich Verbesserungen zu erkennen? Was passiert, wenn ein Full GC ausgeführt wird?


----------



## anja2006 (14. Dez 2006)

Hprof sagt leider nur das char[] und byte[] recht viel Speicher braucht aber mehr nicht...

Der Speicher wächst kontinuierlich. Bei deiner Full GC wird zwar wieder Speicher freigegeben, aber nie soviel wie vorher belegt wurde.


Beim Session-Time-Out sollte doch automatisch das session-Object "zerstört" werden, oder?


----------



## HLX (14. Dez 2006)

Die Session wird zerstört, aber sind auch alle Dinge die zerstört werden sollen der Session zugeordnet, oder laufen einige davon im Application-Kontext und sind daher noch vorhanden? Woran ist z.B. eine Hibernate-Session gebunden?

Kann der Profiler die char[] und byte[] keinen Objekten zuordnen?


----------



## anja2006 (15. Dez 2006)

Der Profiler kann char[] und byte[] scheinbar keine Objekte zuordnen.

Eigentlich sind alle Objekte an die Session gebunden. Aber wir suchen mal, ob wir doch was finden.


----------

